# Lemond Buenos Aires Frame



## Glewis333 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have an opportunity to buy a 2001 LeMond Buenos Aires frame, steel tubing Carbon Classic fork, includes a tange headset and the seatpost binder. The frame size is 57cm. I am 6' tall, cost $200.00
Is this a good price? and a good size for my height?
Thanks


----------



## wannabee (Sep 26, 2005)

I ride a size 57 2002 Buenos Aires (I am 5' 11"). I think it is a great frame. $200 for a 6-year old frame sounds about right. I'd say, go for it.


----------

